# Hymer Van 512



## oldun

I have just seen this van on the net and I am very interested.

It has a fixed rear bed with a garage, I am mostly interested in the latter.

I have several outstanding queries for which i cannot find an answer.

1. Is the insulation as good as in the other Hymers?
2. Are the water tanks insulated?
3. Does it have electric mirrors?


Any other information gladly accepted


----------



## Wupert

djchapple said:


> I have just seen this van on the net and I am very interested.
> 
> It has a fixed rear bed with a garage, I am mostly interested in the latter.
> 
> I have several outstanding queries for which i cannot find an answer.
> 
> 1. Is the insulation as good as in the other Hymers?
> 2. Are the water tanks insulated?
> 3. Does it have electric mirrors?
> 
> Any other information gladly accepted


I've got a 522 Van

I think yes to 1 & 2l. But not sure about grey water.

This may help

We are retired school teachers who have a ski business in Austria

We have known about Hymers reputation since the 80's as campervan guys who lived and worked in Germany.

We decided to look for a campervan some months ago and made a list of the things we wanted.

The Hymer "Van" has them all.

Firstly the Ford chassis which is new as is the 130 bhp engine and local Ford dealers say it will cost around £100 per service which is every 12,000 miles There are Ford dealers everywhere in Europe making it easy to solve any problems

Over its first 4,000 miles it has averaged 32mpg giving us a range of way over 500 miles per tank. It cruises quietly and comfortably on the motorways at 70mph. 
The van is not too big and we are happy to drive it along any of our twisty Welsh mountain roads.

Hymers are built to a high standard and we do not expect any problems during the winter.

We bought ours from Brownhills Swindon and got a 7.5% discount and they fitted LPG along with a BBQ point and continental LPG adaptors as a deal clincher.

We went for the fixed rear bed because the garage space and with doors either side which is very useful

We also liked the TV mount above the wardrobe and the clever shower set up.

The fresh water under the rear seat is unlikely to freeze.

We have done one trip to Austria and on to the South of France and we were doing guided tours of the "Van" daily for Germans Dutch etc all commented on the quality of finish.

We are delighted with it and can only say if you buy one you will not be disappointed.


----------



## oldun

Thanks wupert, a very positive reply.


----------



## peejay

Hi DJ;

Following on from Wuperts reply..

We have a hymervan 522 (wardrobe in the lounge instead of under the bed), one of the first built on the mk6 chassis. We've had her for over a year now and have been very pleased so far. She has been used extensively in all climates from the Alps in winter to the heat of Sardinia in the summer and has performed admirably in all weathers.

To answer your questions,

_1. Is the insulation as good as in the other Hymers? _

There is no double floor as in the more expensive a class hymers but we have used ours in alpine regions with no problems, the truma heater is well up to the job of keeping you toasty warm.

_2. Are the water tanks insulated?_

As Wupert said, the freshwater tank is under the dinette seat and all pipes are inboard so no probs there.
The wastewater tank is underslung and uninsulated as standard, we had the optional heated and insulated tank fitted which functions in conjunction with the blown air heating. It works ok until you get into the really low temperatures where a small length of the exit pipe near the tap can sometimes still freeze so judge for yourself whether this option is worthwhile for you.

_3. Does it have electric mirrors?_

Yes, and heated.

_"Any other information gladly accepted"_

A great van with lots of features packed into a small length, its the one that started the 'van' craze off and all the continental converters now have their take on this.
The 5.99m length, garage, permanent double bed and excellent payload is what clinched it for us.

We have had relatively few problems.....

The gas regulator failed whilst on holiday, new one fitted under warranty.
The Thetford fridge circuit board failed, would only work on mains. New one fitted under warranty
Crud from the rear wheels covers the waste pipe tap in dirt and can block the mesh vent to the gas locker. We fitted diy mudflaps to solve this, Hymer don't have a rear mudflap option although this might have been sorted on the latest versions.
Worth noting if you intend to use your van in the winter....You cannot fit snowchains to the standard front tyres as they foul the suspension struts, narrower ones have to be fitted.

If i think of anything else i'll let you know.

Pete.


----------

